# Samsung Galaxy Stellar SCH-I200 - System, Recovery, and Boot Images FOUND!



## sovereign73811 (Sep 29, 2012)

We found the structure of the Samsung Stellar and we now know where the System, recovery, and boot images are!

This here is some of the file structures of the Samsung Stellar:


```
cat /proc/partitions
major minor  #blocks  name

 179        0    3866624 mmcblk0
 179        1      61440 mmcblk0p1
 179        2        128 mmcblk0p2
 179        3        256 mmcblk0p3
 179        4        512 mmcblk0p4
 179        5       2048 mmcblk0p5
 179        6        512 mmcblk0p6
 179        7      10240 mmcblk0p7
 179        8        512 mmcblk0p8
 179        9        512 mmcblk0p9
 179       10      10240 mmcblk0p10
 179       11      13952 mmcblk0p11
 179       12       3072 mmcblk0p12
 179       13       3072 mmcblk0p13
 179       14    1228800 mmcblk0p14
 179       15    1966080 mmcblk0p15
 179       16       8192 mmcblk0p16
 179       17     512000 mmcblk0p17
 179       18      10240 mmcblk0p18
 179       19      10240 mmcblk0p19
 179       20       6144 mmcblk0p20
 179       21       3072 mmcblk0p21
 179       22          8 mmcblk0p22
 179       23       5120 mmcblk0p23
 179       64       1024 mmcblk0boot1
 179       32       1024 mmcblk0boot0
 179       96    1955840 mmcblk1
 179       97    1081054 mmcblk1p1
 179       98     750000 mmcblk1p2
 179       99     124785 mmcblk1p3
```

To extract the images in their locations: you'll need to use these commands:


```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18 of=/mnt/extSdCard/Recovery.img

dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p7 of=/mnt/extSdCard/boot.img

dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p14 of=/mnt/extSdCard/system.img
```


This assumes that you have an external SD card.

System Partition: http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i200/stock.VRALG4.system.img.tar.md5.zip

The rest of the goodies are here: http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i200

BIG Thanks to Invisiblek!


----------



## wolverene13 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Romdump*



sovereign73811 said:


> Does anyone know how to use Romdump on a Samsung device? I read that Samsung has its own flashing structure which makes extracting the ROMs harder.
> 
> Is there any way to know how the file strucutre works or how to access the stock ROMs. Oh and yes we do have rooted devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried romdump myself the other day on this, after rooting the phone, and romdump can't find /proc/mnt - I see that there is a file called /proc/mounts on the Stellar, however.  I'm wondering if changing the references to /proc/mnt in the romdump script to /proc/mounts would help, but I'm a regular Linux person and am new to the way Android does things.  You think this might work?  I tried viewing romdump in a text editor,but it just spit out some gibberish with the word ELF at the top, which leads me to believe it is a Lua script or something.  Do you know what language is being used?  By the way, I'm also following your thread with moondeath on androidforums - did he ever get his situation sorted out?


----------



## sovereign73811 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah we're still working on it, but so far Moondeath, AGZealot, and frankly even I have been greatly...discouraged. I wish I knew what langauge was being used for Romdump. 

Moondeath so far has been unable to get the screen back so I'm wondering if there's something to the bootloader LCD Density changer did? I thought LCD Density changer only changed the OS. 

Lastly, I also found something on that same site for Romdump. Take a look at this:

http://android.podtwo.com/recoverymanager/

Be careful. We only want to extract the stock images and the stock recovery mode image. If it wants to put a custom recovery/bootloader in your phone STOP, or you will be like me and have a beautifully bricked phone. Only stock images will help me now. 

It's a shame too. I made some kind of backup on my phone and I can't even access it.
By the way, it's good to have another person on board with this...I just wish we can get a REAL developer on this...


----------



## sovereign73811 (Oct 1, 2012)

OK people: here's a tip I've received from an XDA developer expert (thanks invisiblek):


Quote:
a quick and dirty explanation (need root)


Code:
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p1 of=/sdcard/output.img
this will save the partition mmcblk0p1 to output.img

now, to determine what partitions are
on my device its:

Code:
ls -l /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/
but you're scheme and directory structure there might be a little different, so adjust accordingly  

Longer Version:

http://www.darkyrom.com/index.php?t...o-guide-to-dump-entire-s3-data-with-adb.8059/


----------



## wolverene13 (Oct 2, 2012)

sovereign73811 said:


> OK people: here's a tip I've received from an XDA developer expert:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, I ran the ls -l /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/ command and I do see a "backup" directory and a "recovery" directory.  I also see "rpm", which leads me to believe that Android runs on Red Hat.  Not sure how relevant that is, but at least there's something that directly refers to what we're looking for.  I do remember being asked to back up the phone when I first powered it on after I bought it.  I wonder if maybe some kind of stock image is stored there?


----------



## sovereign73811 (Oct 2, 2012)

There is. See if you can extract the system image and the recovery image.


----------



## sovereign73811 (Oct 4, 2012)

We think we've found the system image in mmcblk0p14.

The SYSTEM may be in 


```
[email protected]:/ # dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p14 of=/sdcard/system.img bs=4096


dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p14 of=/sdcard/system.img bs=4096
307200+0 records in
307200+0 records out
1258291200 bytes tra
```

We may also have a bootloader: 


```
[email protected]:/ #
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0boot1 of=/sdcard/boot1.img bs=4096

dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0boot1 of=/sdcard/boot1.img bs=4096
[email protected]:/ # dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0boot1 of=/sdcard/boot1.img bs=4096
256+0 records in
256+0 records out
1048576 bytes transferred in 0.130 secs (8065969 bytes/sec)
[email protected]:/ # dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0boot0 of=/sdcard/boot0.img bs=4096
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0boot0 of=/sdcard/boot0.img bs=4096
256+0 records in
256+0 records out
1048576 bytes transferred in 0.129 secs (8128496 bytes/sec)
[email protected]:/ #
```

Now all we need is to find the recovery...


----------



## sovereign73811 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a theory: 

I believe that the recovery partition is in "mmcblk0p20." This partition is about 6MB and I've seen Galaxy S3 recovery partitions size around 6MB. 

Let's try adding this:


```
ls -l /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/recovery
```

or:


```
ls -l /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/mmcblk0p20
```

Can anyone help me confirm the theory? I would if I had a working phone.


----------



## remf4i (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey guys what's up, I have a ROM or 2 out for the skyrocket and the vzw gs3, I picked one of these up for my son and been playing with it, what is it your trying to do here?  For root its easy ,but what is it your looking for and I may be able to help 

Sent from my SCH-I200 using xda premium


----------



## sovereign73811 (Oct 4, 2012)

We're trying to make a backup of the system, recovery, and boot partitions and make them into ROMs flashable to Odin or whatever we need them to be. 

If you can try to shed some light on the locations of the ROMs I'd certainly be grateful.


----------



## p4u191 (Oct 4, 2012)

*boot recovery*

Hey you think somehow if i go into boot recovery, and click on the option that says format from sdcard.. is there  a way i can transfer my root files into my sd car (8GB) then root it again? So basically do something from my sd card? instead of plugging it into the comp? And the repair option for the upgrade assistant didnt work since my computer couldnt read my device.


----------



## sovereign73811 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm sure you've installed the Samsung USB drivers on there. 

It takes much more to "transfer" the "root files" to your SD Card. The only thing you can "pull" from the phone in recovery mode is the Recovery image itself. 

I can use that actually. Refer to my previous posts here on this very topic and see what you can do.


----------



## remf4i (Oct 5, 2012)

Has anyone tried any cwm recoveries yet? 

Sent from my SCH-I200 using xda premium


----------



## sovereign73811 (Oct 5, 2012)

DON'T DO IT! Unless you want to brick your phone. I did something similar and that's how I'm in my predicament. 

Before you do anything else PLEASE backup your ROMs. Look at my past posts of this topic; I think we've found some of the ROMs.


----------



## wolverene13 (Oct 6, 2012)

sovereign73811 said:


> I have a theory:
> 
> I believe that the recovery partition is in "mmcblk0p20." This partition is about 6MB and I've seen Galaxy S3 recovery partitions size around 6MB.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



a/local/bin:$PATH                                  <
/platform/msm_sdcc.1/mmcblk0p20                    <
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-13 18:02 mmcblk0p20 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p20
/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/recovery              <
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-01-13 18:02 recovery -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p18
[email protected]:/ $


----------



## sovereign73811 (Oct 6, 2012)

So it's in mmcblk0p18? Hmm...can you extract anything out of it?

And I'll ask again: If any of you are successful in extracting the ROMs, please upload them. I need my Stellar back up and running soon!


----------



## wolverene13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sure, I can try to extract something - any tips on how to do that?  I can obviously just Google it, but I'm new to the Android environment.  If I could get the device to talk to my Linux box, I could probably do a lot more, but it doesn't recognize the device via MTP, which is another battle I'm working on.  As a result, I have either use my work laptop, which runs Windows, or I have to do it directly from the phone.


----------



## sovereign73811 (Oct 6, 2012)

If I know the code enough, I believe that these commands through adb will extract the partitions in an image file. You can look at the very first post of the topic; I've updated it with some compiled information I've gathered.


----------



## gravewood (Oct 7, 2012)

So I too am new to android. I just attempted a rom dump using the podtwo romdump/adb method, and I am pretty sure that it did not complete as it should have. Here is the output

```
C:\Users\gravewood\AppData\Local\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools>adb push romdump
 /data/local
2587 KB/s (1149900 bytes in 0.434s)

C:\Users\gravewood\AppData\Local\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools>adb shell chmod
04755 /data/local/romdump

C:\Users\gravewood\AppData\Local\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools>adb shell /data/
local/romdump
Android ROM dumper v0.82b
(c)2011 Sebastian404
You need to be rooted to run this aplication

Device : IMM76D.I200VRALG4

Creating required files... cat: can't open '/proc/mtd': No such file or director
y
done.
Opening mtd table... Segmentation fault

C:\Users\gravewood\AppData\Local\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools>
```
It did not create the sub directory named after my device so what is in the zip is all I have, taking a smoke break hope someone can work with it let me know what else I can do to help.


----------



## sovereign73811 (Oct 8, 2012)

ROMDump doesn't work because of Samsung's proprietary partitioning. Try looking around here instead.


----------



## sovereign73811 (Sep 29, 2012)

We found the structure of the Samsung Stellar and we now know where the System, recovery, and boot images are!

This here is some of the file structures of the Samsung Stellar:


```
cat /proc/partitions
major minor  #blocks  name

 179        0    3866624 mmcblk0
 179        1      61440 mmcblk0p1
 179        2        128 mmcblk0p2
 179        3        256 mmcblk0p3
 179        4        512 mmcblk0p4
 179        5       2048 mmcblk0p5
 179        6        512 mmcblk0p6
 179        7      10240 mmcblk0p7
 179        8        512 mmcblk0p8
 179        9        512 mmcblk0p9
 179       10      10240 mmcblk0p10
 179       11      13952 mmcblk0p11
 179       12       3072 mmcblk0p12
 179       13       3072 mmcblk0p13
 179       14    1228800 mmcblk0p14
 179       15    1966080 mmcblk0p15
 179       16       8192 mmcblk0p16
 179       17     512000 mmcblk0p17
 179       18      10240 mmcblk0p18
 179       19      10240 mmcblk0p19
 179       20       6144 mmcblk0p20
 179       21       3072 mmcblk0p21
 179       22          8 mmcblk0p22
 179       23       5120 mmcblk0p23
 179       64       1024 mmcblk0boot1
 179       32       1024 mmcblk0boot0
 179       96    1955840 mmcblk1
 179       97    1081054 mmcblk1p1
 179       98     750000 mmcblk1p2
 179       99     124785 mmcblk1p3
```

To extract the images in their locations: you'll need to use these commands:


```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18 of=/mnt/extSdCard/Recovery.img

dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p7 of=/mnt/extSdCard/boot.img

dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p14 of=/mnt/extSdCard/system.img
```


This assumes that you have an external SD card.

System Partition: http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i200/stock.VRALG4.system.img.tar.md5.zip

The rest of the goodies are here: http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i200

BIG Thanks to Invisiblek!


----------



## sgeos (Oct 8, 2012)

From my phone:


```
major    minor    #blocks    name            type
-----    -----    -------    ------------    --------
  179        0    3866624    mmcblk0         ?
  179        1      61440    mmcblk0p1       ?
  179        2        128    mmcblk0p2       sbl1
  179        3        256    mmcblk0p3       sbl2
  179        4        512    mmcblk0p4       sbl3
  179        5       2048    mmcblk0p5       aboot
  179        6        512    mmcblk0p6       rpm
  179        7      10240    mmcblk0p7       boot
  179        8        512    mmcblk0p8       tz
  179        9        512    mmcblk0p9       pit
  179       10      10240    mmcblk0p10      param
  179       11      13952    mmcblk0p11      efs
  179       12       3072    mmcblk0p12      modemst1
  179       13       3072    mmcblk0p13      modemst2
  179       14    1228800    mmcblk0p14      system
  179       15    1966080    mmcblk0p15      userdata
  179       16       8192    mmcblk0p16      persist
  179       17     512000    mmcblk0p17      cache
  179       18      10240    mmcblk0p18      recovery
  179       19      10240    mmcblk0p19      fota
  179       20       6144    mmcblk0p20      backup
  179       21       3072    mmcblk0p21      fsg
  179       22          8    mmcblk0p22      ssd
  179       23          2    mmcblk0p23      grow
  179       64       1024    mmcblk0boot1    boot1
  179       32       1024    mmcblk0boot0    boot0
  179       96    1931264    mmcblk1         ?
  179       97    1930240    mmcblk1p1       ?
```

I got the following, do you want anything else?


```
mkdir /mnt/extSdCard/backup
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18 of=/mnt/extSdCard/backup/recovery.img bs=4096
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p7 of=/mnt/extSdCard/backup/boot.img bs=4096
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p14 of=/mnt/extSdCard/backup/system.img bs=4096
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0boot1 of=/mnt/extSdCard/backup/boot1.img bs=4096
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0boot0 of=/mnt/extSdCard/backup/boot0.img bs=4096
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p9 of=/mnt/extSdCard/backup/sch-i200.pit bs=4096
```

Also, this will be a rooted image.  Does the SuperUser app update su in /system/bin?  If I want the latest version of SuperUser.apk in the image, do I execute the following after updating?


```
mount -o remount,rw /system
cp /data/app/com.noshufou.android.su-1.apk /system/app/Superuser.apk
mount -o remount,ro /system
```


----------



## sgeos (Oct 9, 2012)

According to this thread, the bootloader can not be dumped from a live device.  Is this a problem?  Evidently including a bootloader can be dangerous, and including a bad bootloader is dangerous.

Do we know which partitions correspond to the following?

factoryfs.img (mmcblk0p14?)
recovery.bin (mmcblk0p18)
zImage (mmcblk0p7?)
cache.img (mmcblk0p17)
dbdata.img (mmcblk0p15?)
modem.bin (mmcblk0p12 == modemst1.bin? mmcblk0p13 == modemst2.bin?)
Also, it looks like system and data should be zeroed before they are dumped.


```
#Write all zeros to data partition to zero flash memory until the partition is full
dd if=/dev/zero of=/data/big_zero bs=1048576
#Remove the zerod out dummy file
rm -r -f /data/big_zero
#Mount The /system folder as RW so we can read and write to it
mount -o remount,rw /system /system
#Drop all zeros into a file on the /system partition until it is full
dd if=/dev/zero of=/system/big_zero bs=1048576
#Remove the zerod out dummy file
rm /system/big_zero
```


----------



## mskip (Oct 9, 2012)

If someone can get the pcode for the device then I will see what I can do:

Dial *#06# to get the IMEI and write it down; Dial *#272*IMEI# on the dial pad.
Check Your ‘Sales Code’ (PCode) – after that hit ‘Cancel’ ! / ‘Install’ will wipe Your phone.

Just paste all the information that is displayed on the phone.

Mark.


----------



## wolverene13 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Success!*



mskip said:


> If someone can get the pcode for the device then I will see what I can do:
> 
> Dial *#06# to get the IMEI and write it down; Dial *#272*IMEI# on the dial pad.
> Check Your ‘Sales Code’ (PCode) – after that hit ‘Cancel’ ! / ‘Install’ will wipe Your phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



mskip -

sovereign738111 and I have been working with invisiblek, who has successfully gotten TWRP working.  I have also done a successful backup of the device.  Currently he's working on trying to get CM10 working - hopefully he'll have something soon.


----------



## sovereign73811 (Oct 10, 2012)

Man I never knew that we'd get that far so fast. Yeah I've done V3-6 and finally V6 allowed MicroSD Support! Custom Recovery now works! No no one will ever have to be in my spot again. 

@mskip: I got the MEID but I can't get the "Sales Code".


----------



## mskip (Oct 10, 2012)

wolverene13 said:


> mskip -
> 
> sovereign738111 and I have been working with invisiblek, who has successfully gotten TWRP working.  I have also done a successful backup of the device.  Currently he's working on trying to get CM10 working - hopefully he'll have something soon.

Click to collapse



Glad you have a custom recovery and a backup of a stock rom?

Do you have a working rom back on your phones now?

Mark.


----------



## mskip (Oct 10, 2012)

sovereign73811 said:


> Man I never knew that we'd get that far so fast. Yeah I've done V3-6 and finally V6 allowed MicroSD Support! Custom Recovery now works! No no one will ever have to be in my spot again.
> 
> @mskip: I got the MEID but I can't get the "Sales Code".

Click to collapse



What happens when you Dial *#272*IMEI# on the dial pad?

Mark.


----------



## sovereign73811 (Oct 11, 2012)

This is strange. I entered the code along with my imei and I got nothing happening.


----------



## wolverene13 (Oct 11, 2012)

mskip said:


> Glad you have a custom recovery and a backup of a stock rom?
> 
> Do you have a working rom back on your phones now?
> 
> Mark.

Click to collapse



mskip,

Basically what happened is that sovereign738111 ended up with a soft-bricked phone and I was providing the boot, recovery, and system files needed from my non-bricked phone to get it back in action.  So far we have a custom recovery, but now we're at the point wqhere we're trying to get cm and custom roms, etc. working.  Possibly even Jelly Bean.


----------



## sgeos (Oct 11, 2012)

sovereign73811 said:


> Man I never knew that we'd get that far so fast. Yeah I've done V3-6 and finally V6 allowed MicroSD Support! Custom Recovery now works! No no one will ever have to be in my spot again.

Click to collapse



Any chance of a link to the working version of custom recovery?

*EDIT:*  So that anyone doing this knows they have the right file.  I bricked a tablet recently, so I'm feeling very cautious.


----------



## sovereign73811 (Oct 12, 2012)

http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i200/recovery-TWRP-2.2.2.0-UNOFFICIAL-steller-v6.img

Enjoy!


----------



## CopyPasta (Oct 19, 2012)

@Previous Post
Works perfectly, thanks!

(Would quote it, but I don't have 10 posts yet)


----------



## iskay (Oct 26, 2012)

*Unlock guide?*

I have a rooted Stellar - verified with root checker. 
I want to use this phone with page plus [a non-Verizon CDMA provider]. I'm not even sure that for Page Plus I need a full unlock because it uses the Verizon network. I tried changing the MSID using *772 but after rebooting it shows the original MSID (00000000) as if I did nothing. Also, I used the 'phone info' app and tried changing the preferred network from LTE to any other one but it jumps right back.
I wouldn't mind having the phone fully unlocked as well and be able to use with any wireless provider. 
Can anyone guide me for my next steps and or provide me with additional information? Thanks!


----------



## wolverene13 (Oct 28, 2012)

sgeos said:


> Any chance of a link to the working version of custom recovery?
> 
> *EDIT:*  So that anyone doing this knows they have the right file.  I bricked a tablet recently, so I'm feeling very cautious.

Click to collapse



I believe v6 and v7 work -  I'm currently testing the latest version with the dev.  He says if this works, we'll have official TWRP support with updates through the goo-manager app.  Presumably it will be posted after that.

http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i200/


----------



## cebosound (Nov 6, 2012)

Great stuff so far guys.

I got my wife a Stellar recently.  And i might have to play with it soon.  lol


----------



## Android_is_Awesome (Nov 22, 2012)

*Rooted Galaxy Stellar*

Just got a rooted galaxy stellar and was wondering what i could do to help, im new to samsung so please bear with me. Thanks!


----------



## allen369369 (Dec 10, 2012)

*commands for installing recovery*



wolverene13 said:


> mskip -
> 
> sovereign738111 and I have been working with invisiblek, who has successfully gotten TWRP working.  I have also done a successful backup of the device.  Currently he's working on trying to get CM10 working - hopefully he'll have something soon.

Click to collapse



I need commands to type into terminal to flash TWRP.  I tryed to use EZ-recovery and it installs it but everytime I reboot the phone it goes back in to stock recovery. So everything I want to use custom recovery I have to reflash it. I never seen a recovery not stick.


----------



## allen369369 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Got it working*



allen369369 said:


> I need commands to type into terminal to flash TWRP.  I tryed to use EZ-recovery and it installs it but everytime I reboot the phone it goes back in to stock recovery. So everything I want to use custom recovery I have to reflash it. I never seen a recovery not stick.

Click to collapse



I used the goo-manager app to flash the recovery and it works. Thank you.


----------



## allen369369 (Dec 12, 2012)

*custom rom???*

Ok I got my phone rooted and a custom recovery. In the goo-manager there is a experamental Rom that I have tryed flashing a couple times but it just puts my phone in a boot loop. Am I doing something wrong or is the 're a problem with the Rom??? And is the still people working on getting C10 up and running???


----------



## Xanderful (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow this has gone far since last time I checked in....nice to know you got your phone working soveriegn sorry I wasn't able to help. Anyways any update on cm10 ROM? That would be sweet, so wish I had the time to build these myself.

Sent from my Huawei MediaPad using xda premium


----------



## sovereign73811 (Sep 29, 2012)

We found the structure of the Samsung Stellar and we now know where the System, recovery, and boot images are!

This here is some of the file structures of the Samsung Stellar:


```
cat /proc/partitions
major minor  #blocks  name

 179        0    3866624 mmcblk0
 179        1      61440 mmcblk0p1
 179        2        128 mmcblk0p2
 179        3        256 mmcblk0p3
 179        4        512 mmcblk0p4
 179        5       2048 mmcblk0p5
 179        6        512 mmcblk0p6
 179        7      10240 mmcblk0p7
 179        8        512 mmcblk0p8
 179        9        512 mmcblk0p9
 179       10      10240 mmcblk0p10
 179       11      13952 mmcblk0p11
 179       12       3072 mmcblk0p12
 179       13       3072 mmcblk0p13
 179       14    1228800 mmcblk0p14
 179       15    1966080 mmcblk0p15
 179       16       8192 mmcblk0p16
 179       17     512000 mmcblk0p17
 179       18      10240 mmcblk0p18
 179       19      10240 mmcblk0p19
 179       20       6144 mmcblk0p20
 179       21       3072 mmcblk0p21
 179       22          8 mmcblk0p22
 179       23       5120 mmcblk0p23
 179       64       1024 mmcblk0boot1
 179       32       1024 mmcblk0boot0
 179       96    1955840 mmcblk1
 179       97    1081054 mmcblk1p1
 179       98     750000 mmcblk1p2
 179       99     124785 mmcblk1p3
```

To extract the images in their locations: you'll need to use these commands:


```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18 of=/mnt/extSdCard/Recovery.img

dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p7 of=/mnt/extSdCard/boot.img

dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p14 of=/mnt/extSdCard/system.img
```


This assumes that you have an external SD card.

System Partition: http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i200/stock.VRALG4.system.img.tar.md5.zip

The rest of the goodies are here: http://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i200

BIG Thanks to Invisiblek!


----------



## iammthero (Dec 26, 2012)

*can't get stellar into download mode*

Hey guys!

I have read many threads on fixing bricked or partially bricked stellars and I seem to hit the wall at getting my stellar into download mode. Odin doesn't see my phone and when i start to recovery I can't seem to get it to enter download mode. In my recovery screen it says manual mode and according to everything I have read everything else I am doing right and i can verify it. Any thoughts on getting galaxy stellar into download mode? Is that even my problem? Other important info... I used the goo debug root and it worked. my problem was when i installed a root font app and restarted. It freezes at glowing samsung. I can get it into recovery mode manual. I can recognize it with 'adb devices'. It recognizes it as in recovery mode. I tried Verizon repair Assistant and it doesn't recognize it.  Samsung Kies recognizes it but doesn't get past the connecting screen. I currently have uninstalled Kies because I read somewhere it interferes with Odin. I have tried Odin 3.04 and 3.07. I have tried every USB port on my Windows 7 laptop. Feel like I'm hitting a brick wall, every pun intended, despite reading about people in similar situations climbing right over the same wall. What am I missing?


----------



## delila (Dec 28, 2012)

I need some help.  I don't like that the phone stays in conference mode and that you have to hang up the whole conversation to 're conference. What can I do to my phone to be able to not have to end my main conversation and make different 3 way calls.  Even when I three way someone and they don't pick up, my phone will remain in conference. Please help! 

Sent from my SCH-I200 using xda app-developers app


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

allen369369 said:


> Ok I got my phone rooted and a custom recovery. In the goo-manager there is a experamental Rom that I have tryed flashing a couple times but it just puts my phone in a boot loop. Am I doing something wrong or is the 're a problem with the Rom??? And is the still people working on getting C10 up and running???

Click to collapse



Here's a rom that works for me (flashed using twrp)

http://www.androidfilehost.com/?a=show&w=files&flid=1311


----------



## korelian (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi,

It looks like verizon is going to give me an unlock code for my Galaxy Stellar, anybody have any ideas on how to unlock it once I get the code from them? I am NOT on their network (no sim or foreign sim inserted)


----------



## DHanson434 (Jul 27, 2013)

*screwed my phone up......*

nvr mind!


----------



## kayou (Oct 16, 2013)

*Galaxy Stellar i200*



korelian said:


> Hi,
> 
> It looks like verizon is going to give me an unlock code for my Galaxy Stellar, anybody have any ideas on how to unlock it once I get the code from them? I am NOT on their network (no sim or foreign sim inserted)

Click to collapse



Did you find out how to enter the unlock code i have one of the steller and i dont how to put in the unlock code if you have any info on how to unlock please let me know thank's


----------



## sameer777585446 (Nov 1, 2013)

*how ican add arabic language in my phone sch-i200*

how ican add arabic language in my phone sch-i200 
please help


----------



## supersailor89 (Jan 5, 2014)

Does unlocking the Boot loader brick the stellar? I used EZ-unlock app and when I tried to restart it it was dead no charging no download mode no NADA!!!!... I saw a video about resistors and cutting a USB cable to touch two cables and put it in download mode... Also about the dd to SD card but can't seem to do it from windows any other ideas?


----------



## frankpinto (Jan 14, 2014)

*Unlocking the bootloader is safe*



supersailor89 said:


> Does unlocking the Boot loader brick the stellar? I used EZ-unlock app and when I tried to restart it it was dead no charging no download mode no NADA!!!!... I saw a video about resistors and cutting a USB cable to touch two cables and put it in download mode... Also about the dd to SD card but can't seem to do it from windows any other ideas?

Click to collapse



Unlocking the bootloader on the Stellar won't brick your phone, although, you might have carrier problems. I wrote up a summary of what is known on the subject here: rootzwiki.com[slash]topic[slash]112266-history-of-progress

P.S. I put [slash] in the URL so the forum wouldn't strip it


----------



## supersailor89 (Jan 15, 2014)

After I unlocked it it didn't want to start I can hear the sound when plugged in to comp but no software connects to it

Sent from my XT1080 using xda app-developers app


----------



## s1x8 (Jan 15, 2014)

*activate successful on page plus?*



iskay said:


> I have a rooted Stellar - verified with root checker.
> I want to use this phone with page plus [a non-Verizon CDMA provider]. I'm not even sure that for Page Plus I need a full unlock because it uses the Verizon network. I tried changing the MSID using *772 but after rebooting it shows the original MSID (00000000) as if I did nothing. Also, I used the 'phone info' app and tried changing the preferred network from LTE to any other one but it jumps right back.
> I wouldn't mind having the phone fully unlocked as well and be able to use with any wireless provider.
> Can anyone guide me for my next steps and or provide me with additional information? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Were you able to activate this phone on Page Plus?


----------



## MyStellarSucks (Feb 3, 2014)

*Stellar with no OS*

Since this is really the only major Stellar thread on here, I thought I'd try it. After installing a new ROM, I noticed that my computer would not recognize my phone and was giving me a "USB device has malfunctioned" message. Nothing I did or looked up fixed it. I decided to re-install the ROM. After doing so, the phone became stuck in a boot-loop. I somehow managed to wipe the entire phone, including the OS, attempting to fix it. I now have stock recovery and no way to connect to the computer, even with Odin. I'm stuck. Is there any possible way I can fix this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dgv183 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Unlocking the stellar*

i can not get an unlock code for my Verizon Samsung Stellar so i can use it as Tmobile???


----------



## Sixthg (Jul 7, 2015)

*Need Help*

I need the recovery. the Goo.im has been shut down so can someone upload it to google drive?


----------



## MTGMage (Jan 2, 2016)

What sixthg said. I need the recovery or even better the entire os for verizon. Goo.im is no longer running and I can't find it anywhere else


----------



## phonecapone (Aug 12, 2017)

I too bricked this phone after a week of toying around with it. Tried a method posted here on the bootloader. Now I have a brick until I can get it out of its current qualcom 9008 mode. I had it rooted, custom rom installed and more but just wasnt good enough for me. Had to experiment some more. Not that I dont know what im doing, I do.. Just not to its entirety with everything these days.

Was anyone able to unbrick their phones? Would anyone like my collection of links, roms, and more on this phone? If wanted I will post it all somewhere and detail what worked for me and what didnt.


----------



## p3y0t3 (Sep 21, 2017)

Holy smokes! I guess I shouldnt get too excited yet, but hell yes! Ive had a hard bricked Stellar for about a year or more now, and couldnt do much about it. IE: no unbrick image, etc. SO, just screwing around, I took a vzw galaxy s3 debrick image, pulled it into WinHEX, and manually copy block\wrote out the boot partitions directly to the sectors in the debrick image... Then win32diskimage the file to a 32gb sd... And it lives! Well, kind of. At least now I have a battery charging thing where before there was only darkness..... Yay!

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 AM ----------

Ok, so it basically worked. I can boot the system, can go into odin mode... However, none of these single exe heimdalll installers (IE: Stellar_downgrade_wipe.exe, etc) seem to pick it up as being in download mode. Odin sees the phone, however I dont have a tar to flash to it. I'm gonna get this worked out, then if anyone still needs a unbrick solution I'll put the sd card image up somewhere.


----------



## p3y0t3 (Sep 21, 2017)

Ok, the debrick image can be found HERE. If its just your bootloader that is hosed, you can try, via odin, flashing the aboot.tar located there. Just load the tar into the BL slot in odin. If you are in the dark as to how to use this image, simply write it to a SD card using Win32DiskImager, pull your Stellars' battery, insert SD card, power phone on. With a bit of luck, you'll be booting into Android. If your bootloader is corrupt, enable usb debugging if its not already, run cmd.exe. then do "adb reboot-bootloader" minus the quotes. Fire up odin and flash the above mentioned aboot.tar


----------

